# can anybody explain why stores do no carry ATI bulbs?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MOPS, SUM, Advanced Reef Aquatics, Aquatic Kingdom - none of them has any and not planing to have, despite these are the best bulbs for marine tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

NAFB stocks them


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got some ati bulbs for sale, bought
Them with a fixture and the guy said they are about 2 months old,I would sell all 4 for 30$


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

The distributor used to be in Ontario, they dropped the line, Not worth bringing in as they are not the best seller.
Demand for KZ far outstrips A.T.I


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I always get mine from goreef.com


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> The distributor used to be in Ontario, they dropped the line, Not worth bringing in as they are not the best seller.
> Demand for KZ far outstrips A.T.I


I have no clue, what I am talking about, but if you check ReefCentral they are most popular there.

I also know that the same company Silvania makes both brands

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> NAFB stocks them


do not want go there, better will pay double somewhere else

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Many people do use them on Reef Central Greg, buts its not accurate gauge on how many actually sold, on Zeovit most seem to use KZ brand, Im not saying one is better than the other, comes down to Ford Vs. Chevy trucks most times.
The rumour has been Sylvania makes most bulbs in our industry, but to different specs for each vendor, if they are the same, why not use KZ?


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know it`s a little far but had to drive to Oakville reef to get some. It sucks because I need one more bulb!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"but if you check Reef Central they are most popular there."

That's 100% for sure. On their long running T5 thread, if you ask for a recommendation for a 6 bulb fixture, it always 4 Blue+, Purple+ and a Coral+.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Many people do use them on Reef Central Greg, buts its not accurate gauge on how many actually sold, on Zeovit most seem to use KZ brand, Im not saying one is better than the other, comes down to Ford Vs. Chevy trucks most times.
> The rumour has been Sylvania makes most bulbs in our industry, but to different specs for each vendor, if they are the same, why not use KZ?


I use 3 ATI blue
1 ATI Aqua Blue Special
1 KZ New generation 
1 KZ Fujji Purple

I like this combo, besides there will be another ~ $40, which I can spend on cigarettes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

You must have missed us. We have been selling and using ATI for quite awhile.
Almost all sizes of ATI Coral Plus and ATI Blue Plus are InStock. Several systems run on both the ATI fixtures and ATI Bulbs so we are almost *never* out of stock.

Here is the link: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30_53_183

Standard shipping rates plus an additional packing charge of $14.90 for Glass Bulbs will apply.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Problemo solved


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

There is also a store in the Hamilton area that does group buys every so often for ATI bulbs.

$20 for anything under 60"....$25 for 60" bulbs. (these prices are for any type of ATI bulb; Blue+, Coral+, Aquablue special, Purple +.....)

Best price I have seen.

IA does has some good prices, if you need them ASAP.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Problemo solved


it is not. I want to buy something from you finally, but you do not have it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Greg, Im sure at some point i will be able to rid you of your hard earned money.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thanks Greg, Im sure at some point i will be able to rid you of your hard earned money.


This reminds me that i have not been in this month to give you some of mine...
Sorry Flavio, Ill get on that ASAP.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tell us more...I need to replace 15 bulbs over the next couple of months! 



Hydrologist said:


> There is also a store in the Hamilton area that does group buys every so often for ATI bulbs.
> 
> $20 for anything under 60"....$25 for 60" bulbs. (these prices are for any type of ATI bulb; Blue+, Coral+, Aquablue special, Purple +.....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He's good at that....and when you do hand over that money....you're smiling too! 



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thanks Greg, Im sure at some point i will be able to rid you of your hard earned money.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

15?!? Wow......



carmenh said:


> Tell us more...I need to replace 15 bulbs over the next couple of months!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Tell us more...I need to replace 15 bulbs over the next couple of months!


I sent you a PM


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't that make you want to go to LED?



carmenh said:


> Tell us more...I need to replace 15 bulbs over the next couple of months!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

wiseguyphil said:


> Doesn't that make you want to go to LED?


I just ordered 40 bulbs, and I will never go LED....yet.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

15 Bulbs, 40 Bulbs.....Those are Group orders in themselves.  WoW......


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Tell us more...I need to replace 15 bulbs over the next couple of months!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Many people do use them on Reef Central Greg, buts its not accurate gauge on how many actually sold, on Zeovit most seem to use KZ brand, Im not saying one is better than the other, comes down to Ford Vs. Chevy trucks most times.
> The rumour has been Sylvania makes most bulbs in our industry, but to different specs for each vendor, if they are the same, why not use KZ?


Looks like I found the reason, why do not use just KZ.
you can not even find references for KZ bulbs combinations on AP and almost nothing on google. Always mixed combos, but most are using ATI combo.

Nothing to do with it, Canada does not have market for anything and I had this experience with my other hobby for which you can not get anything in Canada.

Even from this thread you can see that people wants ATI based on the money issue or colors. And you saying that demand is higher for KZ 

Probably there is profit issue with ATI and not demand for KZ, but I can not prove it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wiseguyphil said:


> Doesn't that make you want to go to LED?


Phil,

LEDs are past, T5s are bright future 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out the build my l.e.d. VS. T-5 thread on reefbuilders,
Might give perspective on l.e.d. Over reef tanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have no doubt that LED is the way of the future, but at this point, I've seen such mixed results and heard such mixed opinions that I'm not ready to plunk down the bucks yet. Yes, I know t5's are an ongoing expense, but I know they work well and make everything look and grow awesome 
I solved the issue for 4 of the bulbs...ordered zoo meds for my FW, as I've had great results with them in the past and I get them for under 10 bux each via work . I heard once they were made to the same specs as the high end bulbs but I'm not sure I want to trust them on anything sensitive...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> . Yes, I know t5's are an ongoing expense, but I know they work well and make everything look and grow awesome
> ...


disagree strongly 

To get reasonable good LED for my tank I will need at least 2K, but..

1) I do not know that I will have tank this size or will have the tank at all in a year or 2

2) for this amount, I can replace bulbs for 10 years or go and *get 4 new fixtures with bulbs* and this stuff will get cheaper and cheaper every year. LED for my tank will tale ~ the same KW as my T5s

http://www.goreef.com/Sunlight-Supply-Tek-Light-T5-48-6x54W-Fixture-w-Bulbs-black.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

